# Saddle Question



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

I commute 8 miles round trip daily (unless I decide to aim for more) and typically I just wear whatever I'm going to wear for the day. I get there, jump off and go to class or work. The problem is that after 4 miles, my taint is throwing up Hail Mary's for me to get off my bike. With bike shorts I can do 100+ miles with the bike fairly easy, but I am not that keen on riding with bike shorts every day.

So the question is- does anyone have a saddle they ride without a chamois AND without damaging their perineum? I've looked at the reviewed products, but the reviews are written with a taint-saving chamois in mind, I believe. Thanks for the input.

(In my head I'm tied up between the B-17 and the Rocket V Race.)


----------



## kuyawil (Mar 24, 2004)

I would take a look at the BG Sonoma and Sonoma Gel saddles from Specialized. They are available in widths of 155 and 175mm. Not sure if wider is the answer in your case but just wanted to throw those out there. Also check out the BG Avatar and Alias saddles from Specialized as well...

Good luck!


----------



## nepbug (Sep 3, 2004)

My B17 has ridden nice without a chamois, but I've never really run like that for more than 2 miles or so.

If you lock it up outside remember that you'll need some sort of weather protection for a Brooks.

Or just stand up more often, build some endurance for cycling while standing.


----------



## Idriver (Nov 14, 2007)

I have the Rocket V Race on my FS bike and my commuter and I love that saddle. On my commuter I do not wear bike shorts just regular shorts and I have no discomfort whatsover. My commute to work is about six miles one way if I stay on the main roads.
In my opinion the Rocket V Race is worth every penny.:thumbsup:


----------



## Schmucker (Aug 23, 2007)

Just build up your choad stength! Flex those caggles! I can most saddles as long as the angle is right. After 10 miles or so I do get some irritation. It's inevitable. My B17 Narrow is a very nice saddle though. Once it's totally broken in it'll be nicer yet. It's about half way there and the difference is really noticeable. The Rocket V's are nice too. Good padding and design on those. The Brooks take more maintenance and dislike the weather a bit more than a modern plastic saddle. So if you leave it outside a lot, you might not want leather.


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

I'm building my choad strength up to the point where I'm getting impotent! w00t! I have a san marco taint-killer (ponza) on my mountain bike and a several years old performance forte thing that really puts the hurt on me on rides sans chamois. 

Thanks for the reviews on the Brooks + Rocket V Race. Since I live in Eugene/Portland Orygun rain can be an issue. If I suffer massive amounts of pain with a new saddle I'm taking it out on all of you with inane posts. Like this one.


----------

